

Apple kicks hacker out of iOS dev program for exploiting security flaw - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/8/2546435/researcher-who-exposed-an-ios-app-vulnerability-loses-his-developer

======
MarkTraceur
> The main thing to take away from all of this is that iOS apps aren't as
> secure as we once thought

Really? Because the main thing _I_ took away from it was that Apple and
Microsoft both have this power, to essentially tell people that they can't use
a piece of software in a certain way. They also have the power to stop someone
from understanding the vulnerabilities of their own devices.

This is why I use Replicant and Trisquel GNU/Linux.

------
kbanman
Apple is completely justified in booting him out of the developer program. He
posted this trojan to the app store disguised as a stock checker, which could
have been downloaded by unsuspecting users. His benevolence doesn't excuse him
from such blatant disregard for the rules of the developer program.

~~~
MarkTraceur
The point of the vulnerability was, it wasn't even designed to be malevolent.
The application simply had a hole that every application had, under certain
circumstances, and he was demonstrating it. I imagine that he was as
interested in fixing his app as every other developer is!

